# 2012 Tundra CrewMax and horn fitment



## whoever (Nov 21, 2008)

I was giving serious consideration to using the ES NeoComps in my truck. Have any of you installed the mini or full size horns in that truck model and happy with the results?


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

whoever said:


> I was giving serious consideration to using the ES NeoComps in my truck. Have any of you installed the mini or full size horns in that truck model and happy with the results?


Horn dimensions are as follows, MH 2.25 high and 11" wide at the mouth and 5" deep along the kick, FS 2.75" x 15" and 9" deep at the kick side.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------

